
The End of the Harvard Century - jseliger
https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2020/4/23/harvard-china-scrutiny/
======
seibelj
I am far less impressed with a candidate who went to an Ivy than I am with one
who went to a lower-tier state school and is at the top of their game.
Everything is an uphill climb for the latter. In fact, every entrepreneur I’ve
worked for went to a no-name school and was fabulously successful.

Going to Harvard gets you a foot in the door for your first job, and into some
social groups that you don’t want to be in anyway because they are generally
super lame and full of nobodies who just talk about who elite they are. Far,
far more fascinating are those that lived life on “hard mode”.

Another anecdote, I once did a recruiting effort at Harvard and received a
resume from someone who got a perfect score on their SATs and then got on a
national talk show for it, with a link to YouTube! I didn’t wind up hiring
them but I received a follow up email where he declared that I was rejected by
him with a list of reasons why my company was beneath him! Unreal that these
people actually exist.

~~~
blueboo
Are you unimpressed with rich candidates, or is there a taint to getting
admitted to an an exclusive university? For some, that admission is a far
greater achievement than acing a CS curriculum at a state school later in
life.

It might be worth examining and separating out your biases.

~~~
cosmodisk
He's referring to a subcategory of people at Harvard who are full of
unreasonable entitlement and under different circumstances wouldn't find their
way out of a paper bag. I had a young American colleague,here in London,who
was like this.Went to a fairly good school,got a job at a large corp, and
eventually came to London to work for his dad's friend.While he did a
reasonable job,the rest was absolutely awful: everyone was somewhat less smart
than him,only he knew how to do shit, and ultimately he was the smartest guy
in the room .Then obviously all the talks about how the US is land of
opportunity and anyone could make it big there only if they put in some
effort. The reality is that 90% of his "success" is attributed to one person-
his dad, who's a pretty expensive lawyer and could bankroll his sons journey
all the way from cradle to London.

------
cosmodisk
Absolutely pathetic,yet somehow not very surprising. I can't recall the name
of the American politician,who,when asked why he went from academia to
politics, replied that there was less politics in Washington...

------
lihaciudaniel
Harvard prestige started declining 2 years ago when they bribe in order to
gain entry there.

~~~
linksnapzz
It's been waaaay more than 2 years. The current rate is $5mil for a kid who
might've gotten in on their merits, $10mil for a kid who has no business being
there at all.

Gentlemen, start your checkbooks!

~~~
lihaciudaniel
It would not be surprising assuming I meet bill gates or some industry
rockstar pioneer. It's just that it was supposed to be educational and based
on their merit

